# 6-jaw Chuck Options



## petertha (Oct 2, 2016)

I'm not even sure I'm even committed to buy one, but noticed this Gator/plate combo on ebay. Just wondering if anyone has direct experience with these chucks brand/quality wise? I have a direct mount D1-4 3-jaw Bison which is very nice quality IMO, about 0.002" runout, good repeat. It was bought on sale before Bison prices became stupidly expensive in Canada although I'm noticing new Bison on-line sellers at lower prices. Asian imports are obviously copying them, the question is where are they cutting corners? The cloned set-tru configuration would theoretically minimize run-out, but what about jaw & scroll quality? Here is what I've come up with so far. If anyone has other brands or comments in general, all welcome.

6” Gator Lathe Chuck $785 including choice of TRU ADJ Plate
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/6-GATOR-Lathe-Chuck-6-Jaw-Semi-Steel-TRU-ADJ-Plate1-903-0600-/311602367190?hash=item488cf2cad6

The (same seller) Bison equivalent is $1450 with D1-4 adapter plate
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/6-Bison-6-Jaw-Set-Tru-Lathe-Chuck-Adapter-Plate-/281474219393?hash=item41892bbd81

just noticed Grizzly carries Bison now, when did that happen? $1138 = 864 chuck + 274 adapter
http://www.grizzly.com/products/6-1-4-6-Jaw-Set-Tru-Chuck/T10420
http://www.grizzly.com/products/6-1-4-D1-4-Back-Plate-for-Set-Tru/T10426?utm_campaign=zPage

Shars $643 = 561 chuck + 82 zero set adapter
http://www.shars.com/6-6-jaw-0005-adjustable-universal-chuck-2-piece-jaws
http://www.shars.com/lathe-chuck-adapter-plate-6-d1-6-finished-machined-for-zero-set-lathe-chuck


----------



## mksj (Oct 2, 2016)

There have been a few posts on these chucks. Bison are consistent and are known for their quality/function for the most part. Have not had any issues with the ones I have, which is their 5C and combo 8" 4J. When I spoke to Ajax Tool Supply, he felt that Gator were as good as Bison, others disagree.  Worth giving them a call if you want further information. The parts between the Gator and Bison are suppose to be the same, i.e. interchangeable for the same size/type of chuck for the most part. There is a review a while back of the Shar's adjustable 6J scroll and he was happy with it, although I do not think the quality of the finish is as good as a Gator or Bison. You can save a few dollars by buying a Bison chuck and a Gator backing plate, I did that on my 8" chuck and the back plate was about 1/2 of the Bison.
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/thre...tt-burnerd-6-setrite.30758/page-2#post-286162

On accuracy, most manufactures claim a repeatability of around 0.0004-0.0005" with the set-tru configuration, this is also supported by other postings on these type of chucks. I few of us have the PBA set-tru in the 3J and they meet this spec. consistently.  There can be issues with 6J as far a fowling  and they are pretty specific to use with thin wall stock. Really depends on what you are doing and the need. I ended up with the Bison 4J combo which gives you both a scroll and a independent with smaller jaws, it can hold stock down to about 1/4". Very quick to use and then takes a few seconds to tweak the jaws to get the TIR to nil. Shipping and import tax into Canada would make them pricey, so that may also be a factor in your decision.


----------



## Doubleeboy (Oct 2, 2016)

The 2015 model Gator Set Tru 8" that I bought is laughable compared to Bison,  there is no comparison.   The fit and finish of jaws is no where near Bison quality,  reversing the jaws is a major pain in the ass due to the burrs.  I have no name chuck for down and dirty work to save my good chucks and it is easily the better chuck than Gator.   Just one guys experience.  I would buy a cheap chinese 4 jaw before I wasted money on a Gator Set Tru.  My Bison set true 5C collet chuck I can dial in to a tenth with no problem, pull part out and reinstall and its with in a couple tenths.   Maybe I got a bad Gator but sure as can be I will never give them another chance.

michael


----------

